# Stella Groom Tonight



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love her chest, I love her crest.. I love everything about her groom! She looks so full! Totally try the blended look, it just feels like it takes forever to grow!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh she looks wonderful! I wish this was scratch and sniff, I bet she smells wonderful!
Do you scissor her?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh she looks wonderful! I wish this was scratch and sniff, I bet she smells wonderful!
> Do you scissor her?


Thanks to both you and fluffspoo  Yes, I scissor her. We have an excellent groomer, Joy Hahn, who I can take her to to set the cut and I can follow it. Last time I took her she gave me a big compliment on Stella's neck. . .so I guess we are doing ok so far. We take her every 2-3 months I guess just for scissoring, but she will do whatever we want.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Such a pretty girl. Nice grooming  
Stella and Lacey have almost the same trim, except for the top knot.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

She's so pretty! I personally love the look of a blended topknot, especially when the body is left long and full like hers. I think she'd look like a doll!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh she's gorgeous!!! I too LOVE neck hair... I spent ages brushing through Paris' this morning and thought about trimming it down in her next groom... but then I look at her and OMG I just LOOOOVEEE it!!!! I'm loving the BIG topknot look too! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great job on a very pretty girl. She looks lovely!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She looks lovely! I am actually beginning to think I should experiment a bit with Poppy's coat - she was so long by the time I did her this week she was half way to a HCC anyway! How feasible would it be to have a jacket with a rear end cut to a quarter inch, rather than shaved, do you think?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

"Stella Got her Groom on":bootyshake:

She looks great. You did a wonderful job and the jacket is a great idea. I had this length with Suri and put her in the modified CC. No rosettes. She also has the LONG blended top knot right now and I am already wanting to "cone her up". You must post pics of Stella if she gets the new trim. :act-up:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she looks great. Why not put her in a scandinavian? that gives you a jacket  

I love blended top knots love them


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments...Id love to see a photo of Suri in her modified cc  I looked at the scandinavian trim...its very nice. I think I will go for soemthing like that until summer is here..what I really want is a CC without the big topknot, without the rosettes, and with the legs and butt left a little longer..not shaved super close. Here are some photos from the web that show what I want..unfortunately its not one photo! Ill show you the ears and TK on two photo, the legs and butt shave length on another and see if you guys think Im crazy! Also I wonder will this be hard to maintain??
Here is the max length I see the jacket being..would probably like it even shorter.
The new look | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Here is a pic of the length I think Id like her legs and body except the jacket shaved
Yes...It's a dog! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I also like this TK








I wonder if this TK (the one on the right) stays like this or is this just brushed up and great for the photo and then falls down? Or is it a doable TK for everyday?

Funny how I have such specific ideas..and I cant find a single dog photo that seems to have it all..lol Maybe I am dreaming..but these photos are what I have in my head of what I would love to have for Stella  What do you think? Hard to maintain..It seems easier to maintain to me since it has so much short hair on the body and legs..


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms Stella;144201I also like this TK
[IMG said:


> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/TammieNP/154943_1527704151731_1208514989_1168468_5346679_n-1.jpg[/IMG]
> I wonder if this TK (the one on the right) stays like this or is this just brushed up and great for the photo and then falls down? Or is it a doable TK for everyday?



I can't give advice I maintaining the CC,but I can say as far as the top knot is concerned it depends on the coat type of the dog,Kate and Luke's would stay just like that but Tana,Hershey and Sonja's fall like a pancake if I let them get to long. It dose need brushing at least every other day or it will matt. I personaly LOVE this look


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I can't give advice I maintaining the CC,but I can say as far as the top knot is concerned it depends on the coat type of the dog,Kate and Luke's would stay just like that but Tana,Hershey and Sonja's fall like a pancake if I let them get to long. It dose need brushing at least every other day or it will matt. I personaly LOVE this look


Yea, thats what I was thinking..Stella is 8 yrs old..she is a champion and had a great TK "in the day" but just like me..her hair is thinner now  But I do think hers will do as well as the first photo..the dog in the CC with the short TK..so I could always do that if I cant get the more rock star look. If she had to have the shorter TK Id keep the ears a little shorter than they are on the dog in the first photo link "the new look"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd go with growing her topknot out, and if it gets to a point of just flopping and you don't like it, then trim it back a little to where it's NOT flopping...

Or just learn to love the flopped look like I do! hahaha!

This is Paris a good week or so without any brushing AT ALL [in this pic I'd started at her back end already, but hadn't touched the front half yet]









and this is her in a slightly better state (probably around 4 days after a brush-out) but outside the breeze keeps her topknot up!










And you most certainly can have specific ideas for what you want!!!!

For the shaved butt thing, the pic you posted would have been shaved off as short as a regular CC, but it'd have a couple of weeks of growth on it. So thinking of that, you'll probably have to keep the butt shaved more often as it won't take long to grow out into being rather fluffy!

I'd go for it!!! You will get to a stage where it's becoming a bit harder to keep up with the brushing, and at that point you know it's as long as you can go, and trimming it back a bit will bring it back into order!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the look you are wanting I always wonder what Hoolie would look like under all that hair ! I have mentioned to my DH a few times I might try a Modified CC on him sometime and he sort of chokes back any sort of reply LOL! I need to get a new dryer before trying anything!!! I bathed him the other day and blow dried him with my own little hand dryer.. Took forever and he is way to curly to clip. His hair is getting nice and long though so it should be fun when I am ready. I love the pictures you sent. I am always looking for different ideas.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Paris looks GREAT in both photos  Very sexy..hehehe. Ill just grow into it and see what happens. I cant tell you all how MUCH time I spend looking at poodles..its a crazy amount of time..on the internet..so I do have a pic in mind  Its so fun to have you all to bounce ideas off of! Thanks..any other comments are welcome of course. I think Hoolie is great looking too..its so fun to see the transformations as we dream of what we can do with them..lol


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I love the look you are wanting I always wonder what Hoolie would look like under all that hair ! I have mentioned to my DH a few times I might try a Modified CC on him sometime and he sort of chokes back any sort of reply LOL! I need to get a new dryer before trying anything!!! I bathed him the other day and blow dried him with my own little hand dryer.. Took forever and he is way to curly to clip. His hair is getting nice and long though so it should be fun when I am ready. I love the pictures you sent. I am always looking for different ideas.


My K9II has made life so fun! I only dried Stella ONCE with my personal hair drier...it was torture for her and us. NOw I can get her dried in 40 mins. Its so worth the investment.


----------

